# How to remove Dell logo during startup



## didjdude (Jun 22, 2000)

I have a new Dell Desktop PC running Windows98 and everytime it boots it displays a screen with WWW.DELL.COM for almost 15 seconds before it gets to the Windows98 display. Anyone out there know how to disable this?

Thanks,
Mike Z.


----------



## gfbrown (Dec 2, 1998)

How do I disable the Dell splash screen at boot up?

Solution

After power-on, but before the operating system begins to load, press the <Delete> key to enter the System Setup Program.
The System Setup Program screen should appear.
At the bottom of the screen will be instructions on how to navigate in the System Setup Program. 
Navigate to the Boot screen. 
Change the Quietboot option to Disabled. 
Press the <F10> key to save changes and exit the program.


----------



## gfbrown (Dec 2, 1998)

http://support.dell.com/us/en/askdudley/

The above site will help you with questions about using your Dell equipment.


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

I am curious how Dudely would answer this one.







Bob


----------

